# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Werkt syneo 5 meteen de 1e keer

## 1234561

Ik heb dus syneo 5 geprobeerd, gisterennacht aangebracht, maar vandaag transpireerde ik alsnog.

Werkt dit meteen de eerste keer, of moet je het in het begin vaker (b.v. gedurende 1 week elke dag) aanbrengen voordat het echt optimaal werkt en je stopt met zweten?

----------


## fairytale30

Syneo 5 is een anti-transpiratiemiddel dat tijdens en na het transpireren de zweetlucht afbreekt. Maar je blijft wel gewoon zweten. Zou dit niet het geval zijn dan zou je je heel naar gaan voelen. Zweten moet, het enige dat syNeo 5 doet, is de zweetlucht neutraliseren. Is de zweetlucht bij je nog aanwezig, of is het gewoon zweten zonder geur ??

----------


## 1234561

Ik heb nooit gezweet met een geur, die geur is er niet. Ik had dat product gekocht omdat ik las dat het het zweten voor 5 dagen lang stopt. Maar het werkt dus niet, heb het al 2x achterelkaar opgedaan...

Ik zoek iets waardoor het zweten echt stopt. Dus dat het droog word voor een bepaalde periode. Niet omdat ik veel zweet, gewoon normale hoeveelheid denk ik, maar ik wil het gewoon niet.

Welk product kan ik het beste aanschaffen daarvoor?

----------


## fairytale30

Oké, maar Syneo stopt het zweten ook niet.
Dat spul is er alleen voor om de geur van het zweten tegen te gaan.
Het zou niet goed zijn als je helemaal niet zou zweten.
Misschien Odaban proberen. Anders zou ik het ook niet weten, maar helemaal het zweten stil leggen, lijkt me geen goed plan.

----------

